# Good bag for a fist aid kit.



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

http://www.redflarekits.com/camping-first-aid-kits/M316

I bought this from the website and figured this was going to be fairly small and good for a pocket. Boy was I wrong. This thing turned out to be an above decent quality roll up.

It rolls out to 34 inches, has 15 pockets. 14 of them are 4 by 5.5 or so of useable space. Last one is bigger and but on the end of the roll. The polyester is decent quality and better than you should expect for the price. I've had wallets of lesser material last for years so if this is an emergency prep or an camping toy I think it'll last a long time. It has Velcro on six of the pockets, plus the end on. Only the end one is sealed enough to ensure single serve pills caps won't escape.

It's not waterproof but is water resilient, at least across the broad side, dunk it and I'm sure you know what happens to a roll up kit.

The clear plastic sheeting might become questionable in time, or perhaps light exposure. Just a thing to watch for.

And the stichiting for the bag seems secure. The stitching for the pockets might give out. But that strikes me as easy enough to fix.

It's nowhere near perfect but it strikes me as worth more than the 10 bucks it's being sold for.

I'm unsure how I'm going to use it. I'm not a trained medic, and my first aid stuff so far is basic. This thing can hold my current first aid stuff with room to spare. Since it's convenient and organizable I might transfer some other things into it, particularly dual use things (that I hope never get used dual use for first aid). To be honest if I need an emergency glow-stick or fishing line for a suture I don't see a down side of them being in this kit. The downside of pulling this thing out to try to fish strikes me a minor if often repeated in a disaster.

My review and plans, feel free to attack.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

For $10 that looks pretty awesome. My med kits are all a pain in the butt to access specific items without dumping out others, might have to pick a couple up. Thanks.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

This thing is pretty good. I've been playing with it for a while and think this:

For the first 8 pockets I am going to put things that fit snugly. Just playing with it empty I shook an altoids can from the top pocket into the bottom one. I was trying for out, but think the test showed the same result. With less slake in the bag and less directed energy I think it would have held. (so keep it a little full and don't let a large man shake it to see what happens) Lightly packed I think you might have an issue with these slots. I'm considering gluing velcro to them all.

Next set of bags (the velcro ones) are each being lined with a plastic bag, to keep the pills from spilling out. I'm not seeing a downside on this one. Rip the velcro pull the bag. I'm sure sooner or later a bag will work its way out out even if I do this. I'll call it acceptable risk.

Last pocket is the only one big enough to hold tools. I have a pair of scissors in there now. They bounced around fine. I'm gonna add a scalpel and a set of tweezers (when I get some for first aid). I don't see their weight influencing the pouch. I might replan and add more till it opens. Or not.

Overall I'm liking this thing. It is tougher than I expected and has some decent organization. And it's flexible so it just used up the last of the space in my bob easily. Well I knew it was coming, time to start collapsing the bob's items.


----------

